# Catfishing Tournament - Drayton, ND July 19th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DRAYTON, ND --- Drayton's 8th annual Rod & Reel Rally Catfishing Tournament will be held Saturday July 19, 2008 from 12:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. at Hastings Landing Recreation Area, downtown Drayton, ND. Cash prizes will be paid for the five largest catfish, largest slot fish, and a special $30,000 prize will be awarded to the angler who ends the tournament holding a new record North Dakota catfish. Minimum 2 paid registrations per boat, but each boat may contain as many anglers as the boat can legally hold. Early entry fee is $50 ($40 before June 15) and entry forms are available at Red River Motel and Resort 701-454-6184 and KXPO Radio in Grafton, ND (352-0431); for information, call the resort, or email [email protected]. Visit www.red-riverresort.com to download entry forms.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

im claiming that 1500


----------

